
How Many Women Actually Used Ashley Madison? - signaler
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2015/08/26/ashley-madison-women
======
PierreGignam
Why is the article link to DaringFireball and not the original source at
Gizmodo? (Why is DaringFireball not a banned site on HN? His commentary rarely
adds any value — certainly not to this story)

~~~
dang
People post knock-off stories all the time. We usually try to change the URL
to the original source. This one, though, was already posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10125704](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10125704).

